# Relocating to peyia-paphos



## mutchalibali (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi


We have visited peyia 2 years running now and really did not want to return to uk both times.
We stayed in a villa there and really lived day to day, choosing to go out occasionally not every day like you so e times do on holidays. 

I am a registered childminder in the uk with special needs experience of 4 years in a primary school. 
My husband is a qualified UK electrician by trade, although for the past 5 years he has been a contracts manager / health and safety advisor for a building maintenance company in London. 

We have a 4 year old daughter whom we would like to school in peyia stare school, so she would become bi lingual eventually

We are both in our 40,s with children from previous marriages, so would be looking to rent only long term, in a larger villa so the family could come out

We have been advised that due to work being slack at the moment out there that next year is prob not a good idea? 

I would ideally like to work in a nursery or school, giving up the childminding when we relocate, my husband can turn his hand to anything really, but when we were out in July this year, he was speaking to an English guy who now does property maintenance and screening, he told my husband that a lot of English guys wanting to relocate with families, take on work in Afghanistan as it isn't t far from Cyprus and just hop back to family there? 

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice for us please? As we really want to live in Peyia

Also, starting from scratch out there as we would be, how much do you think it's wise to move with, money wise? 

Thanks lots of questions I know


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Me and my hubby moved here in May and we live in Peyia. We have settled in really well and love it! Peyia as you will find, if you read through past threads, is not popular with the expats on here. They refer to it as little Britain! I can only tell you from our experience, that its not at all as they say it is! Apparently all expats in Peyia live in the pubs, day in, day out! We certainly don't! If that's what you want, you will find it in Peyia, but if you don't, you just get on with your life?! The locals and expats are all very friendly. I can't help you with the other aspects of your enquiries but, I'm sure one of the more knowing, senior expats will! Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## mutchalibali (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi 


Thank you very much for your reply. We wouldn't live in the pubs like yourselves. We love the fact it's pretty, relaxing and jst like a normal homely place to settle. Thank you again x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

They say you should have 6 months savings in case of job loss or another unforeseen circumstance in a normal situation. To set up and live in Cyprus I would say one year's worth of living expenses and in your case an additional amount to get you back to the UK and set up again in case you don't like it, can't settle or just can't find jobs. Unemployment is very high so jobs will be hard to come by. 

As for Afghanistan, I have heard of that also, but is the job worth your husband being away for a good deal of the time? Will the pay compensate? And is the risk in a potentially dangerous environment worth it? Just questions that go through my head. 

As for your daughter, she is still young enough to be in a Greek school and settle in and learn the language so not a big problem there. But many Mums find it difficult as the children get older and they have to help with homework and other requirements with the Greek school. We have friends that speak decent Greek and they still struggle keeping up and explaining the homework to their children. Sometimes it is confusing enough in English! ;-)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Cleo says, jobs are very hard to find here these days. Many Brits do maintenance and pool cleaning etc but with the shortage of work people are now reporting such people to the Tax and VAT and we have heard of people being taken to court with heavy penalties being imposed if they are found not to be properly registered and paying taxes etc. 
If you do decide to give it a try my advice is not to burn all your bridges in the Uk. Have a contingency fund for returning to the Uk if things don't work out and at least one years money behind you.
It is always far more diffcult with a young child to make things work here.


----------



## mutchalibali (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi 


Thank you both for your threads and frankness. We would keep our house on over here so if t didn't work out we would save it to come back to. 

Afghanistan scares the hell out of me if I'm honest, so it wouldn't e my first choice for him. Also te work situation in Cyprus, along with te homework side of things, which I hadn't thought about, may be an issue lol

Oh..... So want to live there, but the odds are stacking up against us it seems . 
Thanks again I appreciate you taking the time to respond xx


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

mutchalibali said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you both for your threads and frankness. We would keep our house on over here so if t didn't work out we would save it to come back to.
> 
> ...


Hello

As everyone has told you, your daughter is at a good age to start at a Greek nursery but it really is essential that you learn Greek too in order to be able to help her later on. Even though I made sure I could read, write and speak the language, I still struggled with the Demotiko homework and had to make sure I was always one lesson ahead of my sons. Be warned: there is a LOT of homework!

Also, although I'm probably not up to speed with current local employment conditions, I think you will struggle to find any work. Probably the best thing to do would be to take an ESOL course. (I'm not sure if I have that correctly - but teaching English as a second language). The educated Cypriots are very keen for their children to speak English properly as they like them to be well prepared for when they go abroad for further education!


----------

